# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  registrazione contratti di locazione con IVA

## Anna3334

Buongiorno a tutti,
in questo marasma di novità che ci sono piombate addosso in questi ultimi mesi, vorrei sapere quali sono le modalità per chiedere il rimborso (50%) di quanto pagato da una società locatrice alla controparte (conduttore) per l'imposta di registro versata con modalità telematiche. Basta una fattura con la richiesta di rimborso per le spese anticipate citando gli estremi della registrazione?: :Big Grin:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Si, alla domanda di rimborso occorrer&#224; allegare il docuemnto che comprova l'avvenuto pagamento.

----------

